# References I used for passing the exam



## Mr_Duct (Dec 12, 2016)

Folks, this is what I used to study and prepare for the exam (my exam was the October 2016 HVAC + Refrigeration exam).  It might be overkill, but it worked for me.

Textbooks:


Shigley's Mechanical Engineering Design (9th Edition) 

Heat and Mass Transfer (Incropera) (5th Edition) 

Fundamentals of Fluid Mechanics (Munson) (7th Edition) 

Thermodynamics An Engineering Approach (Cengel) (7th Edition) 

Engineering Manuals:


Mechanical Engineering Reference Manual (Lindeburg) (13th Edition) 

Mark's Standard Handbook (Avallone) (11th Edition)

ASHRAE Handbooks:


2007 HVAC Applications

2008 HVAC Systems and Equipment

2009 Fundamentals

2014 Refrigeration

Fluid and HVAC References:


Cameron Hydraulic Data

Hydraulic Institute Engineering Data Book (2nd Edition)

Psychrometrics Theory and Applications Manual

Trane Air Conditioning Manual

Quick Reference for the Mechanical Engineering PE Exam (Lindeburg) (5th Edition)

ASHRAE Standards and other codes:


ASHRAE 90.1-2010

ASHRAE 62.1-2007

ASHRAE 55-2004

NFPA 90A

IMC 2015

Sample Problems:


Practice Problems for the Mechanical Engineering PE Exam (Lindeburg) (13th Edition)

Mechanical PE Practice Examination (Lindeburg 3rd Edition)

101 Solved Mechanical Engineering Problems (Lindeburg)

NCEES Practice Exam - HVAC and Refrigeration

NCEES Practice Exam - Thermal and Fluid Systems

NCEES Practice Exam - Mechanical Systems and Materials

Six Minute Solutions (Elder) (2nd Edition)

Mechanical PE Exam - How to Pass On Your First Try (Shepherd)

Study Guide for the HVAC and Refrigeration Portion of the Exam

Mechanical Engineering 175 Problems and Solutions (Pefley) (6th Edition)

Tabbed Binders:


MERM Appendix (easier to go through rather than using Lindeburg Manual's Appendix at the end of the book)

HVAC

Fluids

Thermodynamics

Machine Design

Heat Transfer

Other Topics

More Tables

I studied for over 450 hours spanning 5 months.


----------



## Tennisman03110 (Dec 12, 2016)

Do you work in HVAC? I also took and passed the test, but used much less materials. Obviously a pass is a pass, maybe you scored higher. 

I used the MERM, tabbed with the index printed, and the four ASHRAE books on the test. Also had a few cycle cheat sheets. To study, I did MERM problems, Six minute solutions HVAC, and all the disciplines for NCEES practice test. Most of my studying was done as long weekend sessions in the last month or two. Felt confident on the test and didn't feel unprepared. However, I could have used more references. Have about two years HVAC design and two years manufacturing engineering


----------



## Mr_Duct (Dec 12, 2016)

> Do you work in HVAC? I also took and passed the test, but used much less materials. Obviously a pass is a pass, maybe you scored higher.


Yeah.  I brought luggage and a large backpack with me to the exam to carry around all my stuff.



> I used the MERM, tabbed with the index printed, and the four ASHRAE books on the test. Also had a few cycle cheat sheets. To study, I did MERM problems, Six minute solutions HVAC, and all the disciplines for NCEES practice test. Most of my studying was done as long weekend sessions in the last month or two. Felt confident on the test and didn't feel unprepared. However, I could have used more references. Have about two years HVAC design and two years manufacturing engineering


I too felt confident going into the exam ... at least more confident than leaving the exam.  In preparation for the exam, I did a lot of sample problems, including the old school problems with partial credit and problems from the textbooks.  The quick reference I used a lot for unit conversions that I didn't memorize.


----------

